# Horses Walking in Circles



## Stanski (6 August 2012)

Hiya
Just wondering if anyone has ever seen or heard about horse's walking around their field in large circles following each other nose to tail. Usually in evening for up to 10/15 mins. The horses at my yard do it in every field they go in and its usually the same 4 with usually the same two at the front. Not sure if the others have a history of being in a horse walker but mine hasn't and she joins in too. Any ideas of why they do it?


----------



## McNally (6 August 2012)

Hi, Welcome to HHO! 

Umm, no how odd! sorry i cant help but will watch this with interest! x


----------



## Stanski (6 August 2012)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Suelin (6 August 2012)

Funny that this should come up.  Our old pony has just started to do this and I cannot fathom why and neither can the vet!  Will await replies with interest.


----------



## VioletStripe (6 August 2012)

Aliens 

Seriously though, will watch with interest - how odd! Hope it gets explained and the horses are okay


----------



## TJP (7 August 2012)

Slightly different situation but my friends riding school ponies used to do this on their day off - round the fields & through the gaps nose to tail. Just like in a ride.


----------



## Dry Rot (7 August 2012)

Is this a form of stereotypical behaviour? I'm thinking of lions etc pacing up and down their cages at the zoo, i.e. just habit they get into? Not necessarily a bad thing. In fact, I wish my ponies would do it! Might stop them getting fat!


----------



## burge (7 August 2012)

Years ago I remember on a yard I was on there was a mare that box walked really badly.  When turned out in the field she would do the same as if she was still within the confines of the stable.


----------



## pottamus (7 August 2012)

My neighbours horse does this in the summer months during the evening and has left big circle tracks in his field. He does not appear stressed as it is an amble but very set circular route - I have seen him do it before at this time of year and I have always guessed it is because the midges are bad so he keeps moving to keep them off a bit.


----------



## Stanski (7 August 2012)

Im glad they are not the only ones that do it, its always at a slow pace so they never seem stressed and always in the same direction which is clockwise. Love hearing everyone's ideas, keep them coming.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 August 2012)

Well not in circles no 

 But at a livery yard in the 80's there were 3 that did this always the same order ,  they walked round the field like a scene out of Benny Hill.

 They were getting comfort from flies with the one in front.  They would zig zag all round the field


----------



## Elsbells (7 August 2012)

I agree wth Leviathan, they are getting away from the flies, or so they think.


----------



## Suelin (7 August 2012)

Dry Rot said:



			Is this a form of stereotypical behaviour? I'm thinking of lions etc pacing up and down their cages at the zoo, i.e. just habit they get into? Not necessarily a bad thing. In fact, I wish my ponies would do it! Might stop them getting fat!

Click to expand...

LOL DR.  I wish he would walk off some beef but sadly not yet!!!!


----------



## fatpiggy (7 August 2012)

What a funny coincidence!  I used to care for a very elderly pony (44 when she died) and she used to walk the boundary of the field in the evenings too.  She was as fit as a fiddle and I had no reason to suspect any sinister cause, but it was almost as if she was compelled to do it.  She always looked perfectly relaxed while she did it, certainly not stressed at all, but given that she loved her grub I was always wondering why she walked rather than munched.


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (8 August 2012)

Not sure why they are walking in circles, but the following nose to tail is so that the horse infront's tail swishes the flies away from the horse behind's head.  Maybe the horse in front gets annoyed with the other horse's head being up its bum so walks away and the other one follows...??


----------



## Abigail99 (8 August 2012)

My horse does this for about an hour leading up to dusk when the midges are out. They keep moving so they don't get bitten! Seems like a race track around my field freaked me out at first but happy now I know why! They're clearly not that stupid after all!


----------



## MissMoo (9 August 2012)

Abigail99 said:



			My horse does this for about an hour leading up to dusk when the midges are out. They keep moving so they don't get bitten! Seems like a race track around my field freaked me out at first but happy now I know why! They're clearly not that stupid after all!

Click to expand...

My mare does this too, also see her doing this in the morning if the midges are bad.


----------



## Stanski (9 August 2012)

Yeah saw them doing it this morning 5 of them, great to have an answer and know they are not the only ones. Just wonder what passers by make of it. Thanks everyone for your imput. xxx


----------



## mandwhy (11 August 2012)

That sounds strange to behold! I suppose it makes sense if they're all in a circle then they all have a tail fly swat!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (12 August 2012)

Take care with any horse, any age, with an unknown history or a history of neglect, that displays odd walking behaviours as it can be a sign of serious liver damage if other symptoms are present but perhaps not recognised.


----------



## treacle_beastie (12 August 2012)

Aren't they just herding each other? To establish dominence/ pecking order? Those that can herd the others and keep them moving are the most dominant/ best leaders?


----------



## Alec Swan (12 August 2012)

If one horse did it,  then it would,  or could,  be the field equivalent of box walking.  Plenty walk fences,  at times of stress.

Horses following each other in a field,  would,  I would guess,  be as others have suggested,  doing their best to avoid flies.  

Otherwise,  I haven't a clue! 

Alec.


----------

